# My humble corner...



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

My little coffee corner (which is shared with herself's cookery books and eggs from our chickens - yes some are blue! They're bantam eggs)

It's actually quite a compact set-up, though I'm only allowed one machine and one grinder (I was contemplating shuffling the SJ onto there at some point to use for French press/filter, but have been given my orders). The steam wand is in the larger jug because I use a manual pre-infusion technique, I've marked on the side of the machine and the steam knob with bits of electrical tape - when they line up, the brew water is at 2 bar static (I measured it with a gauge when I checked the OPV pressure). My tamper is sat in my back-flushing basket, which also doubles up as a tamping mat (three uses in one lol).

I've attached felt pads to the Major's feet so I can slide it out easily without marking the worktop.

Now I've just got to think of a way of sneaking the La Pavoni on there at some point.. Hmmm..


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Looks good. Very tidy and clean. Surely there's space to the left of the Classic for the Pavoni?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice - see you don't believe in keeping all your eggs in one basket too


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Nice - see you don't believe in keeping all your eggs in one basket too


That's eggsactly the sort of thing I'd expect you to say


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Obsy said:


> Looks good. Very tidy and clean. Surely there's space to the left of the Classic for the Pavoni?


Not really..










That's where the kettle lives. Everyone here drinks a lot of tea, I'm the only one that drinks coffee.

We get anywhere between 3 and 5 eggs a day from our 5 chickens, so they soon mount up.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Love the egg stand!


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Rhys said:


> Not really..
> 
> That's where the kettle lives. Everyone here drinks a lot of tea, I'm the only one that drinks coffee.
> 
> We get anywhere between 3 and 5 eggs a day from our 5 chickens, so they soon mount up.


Stack the egg boxes on top of each other, move the Major into the open space, shift the Classic along and voila! If only it were that simple eh! I had to buy a wooden trolley for my kit and it's not going to be wide enough I fear when I upgrade.

Love the egg stand too!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The egg stand was an xmas pressie off herself's daughter


----------

